# Macintyre Coffee v2 - Angel Islington



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

YEYEYEYYYEYEEYEESSSSSS.









Alex Macintyre is the man who got me into coffee in a big way, I used to practically live in his half indoor/outdoor incarnation just off of Hoxton Square and when I left London and mentioned that I was having a hard time with the coffee in Glasgow he said "Just buy an EK43 and a Sage Dual Boiler and teach yourself, you know what you're aiming for and everybody else will teach you wrong".

It is great to see this shop open therefore, Relax was a great experiment but the location meant the coffee could be all over the show and people didn't really go there for it anyway - this is real back to the roots coffee shop (with plans of various collaborations over the coming months). It is also indoors which means they're no longer fighting the EK43 and modbar into submission and the coffee is just flowing beautifully.

Turkish burrs (Interesting conversation about what the customers are going to like and that with the coffee he is using and the style of coffee coming out of the turkish being a lot more palatable to the average passerby) and currently on the Momentum Blend by Modern Standard (50% Rocko, 50% washed caturra) - it tastes great, some of the best coffee I've had from Macintyre in fact - that's what being indoors will do for you.

On filter it's a Kenyan from Modern Standard as well, super sweet and fruity from the aeropress and I'll have to grab a bag to take back with me.

The shop itself doesn't yet have any seating or do any food, it's a soft launch only but if you're into coffee and or are passing by this is a MUST VISIT, once again the ethos of trying to keep the coffee as something that non-coffee-obsessees will enjoy and keep things accessible makes this some of the easiest coffees and environments to drink in London.

Very happy, 10/10 will be here every time I am in London from now on.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I have had half a dozen coffees in the last hour and I am wired. You can probably tell by the writing style..


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

That is an awesome set up!!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

That set up reminds me of playing with those pipe building construction kit things as a kid.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Still buzzing at the airport a couple of hours later, I managed half a spro at Noble on my way past (as is traditional) but they were of two minds whether to serve me at all..

I might get some of that Momentum Blend in as my final spro bean this year


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

"Just buy an EK43 and a Sage Dual Boiler and teach yourself, you know what you're aiming for and everybody else will teach you wrong".

What I am trying to work out, is does the Sage compliment the EK43, or is it the other way round?


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I think his opinion was just that the SDB was one of the best things at that price range for a total and utter beginner (from what I recall of that conversation a year ago after far too many cocktails at White Lyan around the corner)


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Went here today - very slick set up.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How was the coffee?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Really good espresso. As always my palate and vocabulary doesn't allow a colourful description but it was nice - not overly acidic but a little acidity. Erm. Not sure I can tell you much more. The Barista dude was nice and friendly too.


----------



## delgag64 (Feb 20, 2016)

So excited to see this thread! This place is just down the road from me.

I must admit that when I saw the predecessor to this cafe close (called Bliss, it was seemingly a one-man coffee shop) I felt a pang of regret. While Mr. Bliss could never quite get the coffee right (it was consistently extremely burnt and over-extracted), his pastries (including a delightful almond-chocolate creation) were quite simply the best I have ever tasted.

Nonetheless, Macintyre is a very decent replacement with far, far better coffee that is really quite moreish. The aesthetic, small menu of pastries/sandwiches and the roast they use are also much more in keeping with the Angel vibe. Long live Macintyre Angel.


----------

